
WaPo's Jeff Bezos Secured $600 Contract with the CIA - abdias
https://medium.com/@SarahRRunge/amazon-the-washington-post-and-the-cia-d68a4ee802e#.7nm638c8k
======
pizza
title should read $600 _million_

